# Post your cheesy 80's band photo's...



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2009)

Here ya go, just put it out there, & man up. We've all worn stuff & had hair cuts we wish we could dis-invent. Post away.

This was taken December, 1983. I was 17, and this is a rare photo of 1 of the 3 times I've had short hair since I was 14 in 1980. My hair had to be short because I attended a private school for my senior year of high school.

The name of the band was Trinity, 1983-1984. That's me on the top right.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

This thread is an awesome idea


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm a 90's baby... there is no photographic evidence of my band from then.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

Olan Mills, oh my god


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 21, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Olan Mills, oh my god



It's ok, I'm a real man, I can take it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

I had baby pictures done at Olan Mills, are they even still around??


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

Olan Mills Portrait Studios - Capturing 70+ Years of Memories Yes!


----------



## reptillion (Apr 21, 2009)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Here ya go, just put it out there, & man up. We've all worn stuff & had hair cuts we wish we could dis-invent. Post away.
> 
> This was taken December, 1983. I was 17, and this is a rare photo of 1 of the 3 times I've had short hair since I was 14 in 1980. My hair had to be short because I attended a private school for my senior year of high school.
> 
> The name of the band was Trinity, 1983-1984. That's me on the top right.



I'm just going to assume the guy at the top left was your drummer 

Actually, the rest of you didn't look that bad, if it wasn't for the fact that you look like your about to do something very dirty to the middle sitting guy.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 21, 2009)

It looks like you had Dwight Shrute rockin' the drums.


----------



## MTech (Apr 22, 2009)

Now I see where the singer from trivium got his style...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2009)

I wasn't around then


----------



## yingmin (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the irony of the shirt the guy in the front is wearing.


----------



## Luuk (Apr 22, 2009)

MTech said:


> Now I see where the singer from trivium got his style...



Hahaha 

I'm from '89.. So now pics from me.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah i'm from 87' so there's like nakey baby pics of me....not so metal....


----------



## DomitianX (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll Play!

1990 or so. I was about 18. Im the guitar player, obviously. Far right in the first picture.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 22, 2009)

Keep em coming boys, clean out your closets!


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 22, 2009)

I was born in 1983, therefore I don´t have any pics from that time. I started playing guitar in 1991. But I do have pics of me playing guitar in a music school concert from 1991 with a Maiden shirt and a Megadeth cap that are quite funny! Do they count?? hehehehe  I´ll post ´em here when I find them!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 22, 2009)

I wasn't old enough at the time, but I do have a great friend who plays in the (relatively) recently reunited LA glam band Jetboy. It's funny -- I met him as a Drum N Bass DJ in Honolulu, and it wasn't until after we'd established our relationship as DJs/promoters that he told me about his rock band past, which of course only made us bond further since my background was also in rock.

Anyway, here's some old pics of him w/ the band:











And current:






In the band he's Micky Finn, but I know him as Meilo.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 22, 2009)

I have no pictures but I am in the process of digitising some old VHS tapes I have of concerts we played. soon!


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 22, 2009)

this isnt mine. nor was i old enough...but i find this funny

http://www.auburnrecords.com/blackdeathphoto2.jpg


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 22, 2009)

Man I really wish I had some!!!!!!!


This thread was a great Idea!!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 23, 2009)

With all the members of this forum, I'm surprised that this thing isn't 10 pages long already.

C'mon, swallow the pride & clean out the closet.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 23, 2009)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> With all the members of this forum, I'm surprised that this thing isn't 10 pages long already.
> 
> C'mon, swallow the pride & clean out the closet.


You have to consider that the average age for a member of this forum is probably in the mid twenties, so the number of members who would have something to contribute is not huge.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 23, 2009)

I am only 24, so no 80s pictures of me, unless you want to see pictures of me as a 5 year old. Which i really hope you dont lol.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a cool thread but due to the age thing maybe we should extend the rules to include your cheesy Nu-Metal/Screamo/etc band pics?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 23, 2009)

Me circa 1990, yeah I used to play drums....


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 24, 2009)

SargeantVomit said:


> Me circa 1990, yeah I used to play drums....



I guess it still qualifies.


----------

